# How to use a chiller for daily?



## SuperMumrik

You should not run radiators with a chiller since you'll loose the cooling effect (escaping through the radiators and in to the air). One small on the intake is fine to avoid dew when running sub ambient, but the rest should be bypassed


----------



## Thanh Nguyen

I do not run water out of a chiller to a mora. Hot water out of pc runs to mora first then to a chiller then it goes back to pc. How u keep the liquid temp under control when the chiller is off? I think it runs 5m then off and thats my problem now. The water temp just skyrocket when the chiller is off.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

What is the temperature of the water when it leaves the chiller? ..and what parts are you coolng down?

I've always been curious about these setups but have also read they are finicky. Very curious about daily use or "shop" use for 3dmark.


----------



## StAndrew

What temps are you setting your chiller? If you are setting temps below ambient, remove or bypass the radiator as it will just make it more difficult for your chiller to work. Assuming your flow rate is ok, water temps should only rise 1-2* from your CPU and GPU so return water temps should still be below ambient. If this is the case, the radiator is just warming the water up more prior to returning to the chiller.

Make sure you are monitoring dew point and keeping temps set higher to prevent condensation.


----------



## MrKenzie

I'm a bit late to comment, but I've been using a chiller on my gaming pc for over 5 years. I don't run any radiators and depending on the humidity I can run easily 5c below ambient without condensation issues. It can be difficult to find a happy medium between set temperature and the chiller cycling on and off. For general web browsing etc I leave the chiller off and the coolant temp never goes above about 40c. When gaming I have the target temp set to about 2c above the lowest temp the chiller will achieve, and a hysteresis set so the chiller will turn back on once the temp rises by about 5-10c. When you get it right, barely any condensation will form even after 2-3 hours of gaming.

One thing I will test in future is adding a radiator with fan/s and have the fans cycle on and off to "warm" the coolant to stop the chiller cycling. It would also be a good way of lowering the temperature inside the case if the fans blow the cool air inwards.


----------



## Clovis559

MrKenzie said:


> I'm a bit late to comment, but I've been using a chiller on my gaming pc for over 5 years. I don't run any radiators and depending on the humidity I can run easily 5c below ambient without condensation issues. It can be difficult to find a happy medium between set temperature and the chiller cycling on and off. For general web browsing etc I leave the chiller off and the coolant temp never goes above about 40c. When gaming I have the target temp set to about 2c above the lowest temp the chiller will achieve, and a hysteresis set so the chiller will turn back on once the temp rises by about 5-10c. When you get it right, barely any condensation will form even after 2-3 hours of gaming.
> 
> One thing I will test in future is adding a radiator with fan/s and have the fans cycle on and off to "warm" the coolant to stop the chiller cycling. It would also be a good way of lowering the temperature inside the case if the fans blow the cool air inwards.


I'm super late too but still fun:









This is a mess I'm cleaning up. I don't even have it hooked up to that PC anymore. I run the chiller in and out of a Rtric/Yeti style hard cooler. Then on a separate pump into the PC.

A 1/5th is a gateway drug into chillers, and I recommend going all the way or not. It may handle a CPU/GPU near ambient temps, but you want a chiller so you can push colder, and at colder temps it may never achieve the desired temperature or turn off. Mine is loud. I like it to be turned off. If I can't achieve this, I would recommend sticking to a more traditional cooling loop, or hooking it up only to the CPU or GPU, but not both.

I run mine daily use at 10c coolant, when I bench I push to dew point ( Dew Point Calculator | Good Calculators ) and I have a sensor in my room to give me temp/humidity. I haven't gone sub freezing yet, because my current project is a chill box and I'm still in the planning phase.

One thing you could do is invest in quick release disconnects. By doing this, you can quickly switch your loop too and from CPU to GPU, CPU + GPU to Radiators, and CPU + GPU to Chiller, or even the not recommended CPU + GPU + Radiators + Chiller. 

I recently invested in some myself while checking out my options. I don't have a digital flow meter so I cannot give measurable results, but in this image you can see a Koolance QD3 3/8" next to a Alphacool Eiszapfen 3/8" next to a Koolance QD4 1/2".

Ironically the Alphacool 3/8" is siimilar to the Koolance 1/2" ... So Similar that:








Alphacool is definitely here to cool your products off. I actually went with the Koolance because it was a lot less extra parts/$$$ for me to implement in my setup. (They are similar in price $28-29). I will use these to switch between an AMD and Intel build.


----------



## Thanh Nguyen

Where do you get that yeti cooler with thread ?


----------

